# Aw snap error in Google chrome cannot view any Web pages

## linux_matt

Google Chrome (which I need for Amazon video in Linux) produces an "Aw snap" error on startup.  The error only says:

Something went wrong while displaying this Web page. To continue, reload or go to another page. There are hyperlinks to "Reload"  or "Try these suggestions" -- selecting either results in the console message:

getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE) failed

This is also the message on startup.

I cannot access Google chrome settings either for the same reason.  

I have another (more powerful) PC where the RLIMIT message occurs but Chrome runs up OK. On the lower spec test PC (where this error occurs under a Gentoo installation), Chrome also works OK under Ubuntu. I have tried changing ulimits but this doesn't resolve the issue. More information is below, grateful for any thoughts on this one.

Output from ulimits -a

core file size          (blocks, -c) 0

data seg size           (kbytes, -d) unlimited

scheduling priority             (-e) 0

file size               (blocks, -f) unlimited

pending signals                 (-i) 16139

max locked memory       (kbytes, -l) unlimited

max memory size         (kbytes, -m) unlimited

open files                      (-n) 4096

pipe size            (512 bytes, -p) 8

POSIX message queues     (bytes, -q) 819200

real-time priority              (-r) 50

stack size              (kbytes, -s) 8192

cpu time               (seconds, -t) unlimited

max user processes              (-u) 16139

virtual memory          (kbytes, -v) unlimited

file locks                      (-x) unlimited

Version of Google chrome 

Google Chrome 44.0.2403.157

emerge --info

Portage 2.2.20.1 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.21-r1, 3.16.1-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.16.1-gentoo-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_4000+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2069516 total,    874832 free

KiB Swap:    2662396 total,   2662396 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 24 Oct 2015 15:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p39

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

distcc 3.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p39::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.10::gentoo, 3.2.5-r6::gentoo, 3.3.5-r1::gentoo, 3.4.3::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.3.1-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r3::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.17::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3::gentoo, 1.10.3-r1::gentoo, 1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.12.6::gentoo, 1.13.4::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            3.4.6-r2::gentoo, 4.5.3-r2::gentoo, 4.6.3::gentoo, 4.7.3::gentoo, 4.8.4::gentoo, 4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.21-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

x-portage

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

LANG="en_GB"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X aac acl alsa berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cleartype cli cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri exif ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gimp gnome gstreamer gtk iconv ipv6 jack jpeg lame mmx modules mp3 mpeg mtp mythtv ncurses nls nptl ofx openmp pam pcre pdf png policykit pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline seccomp session ssl svg systemd taglib tcpd truetype udev unicode vorbis x86 xattr zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 no-ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## linux_matt

Have now established that google-chrome will work with the -- no-sandbox switch. What are the implications of using this switch? 

 *linux_matt wrote:*   

> Google Chrome (which I need for Amazon video in Linux) produces an "Aw snap" error on startup.  The error only says:
> 
> Something went wrong while displaying this Web page. To continue, reload or go to another page. There are hyperlinks to "Reload"  or "Try these suggestions" -- selecting either results in the console message:
> 
> getrlimit(RLIMIT_NOFILE) failed
> ...

 

----------

